# My New little baby Russian Hamster.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My last Russian died at two years old a few weeks ago and I really wanted another Russian as I think they are fantastic hamsters so here is my new baby Russian who I got today.




























His cage for now but new Micky Max XL on order.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh well I love him anyway even if nobody else does.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

He is so cute, and so teeny tiny! Does he have a name?

Glad you're getting him a new cage, I hate habitrail cages ggrrr!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy hun he is flippin gorgeous, and how jelous am I, the Mickey Max XL is such a gorgeous cage. Lovely pics as usual too.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've seen far worse than the habitrail loft for keeping hamsters in to be honest. With extensions on they aren't such a bad cage. I've seen a few say the savic rody is a great cage but I would say it's not bigger than the habitrail loft really and you can't extend it.

But his Mickey max XL should come on Tuesday or Wednesday with any luck. He seems to be loving his cage though and it's a lot better than what he had at pets at home which was a bridge, a food bowl and water bottle.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> I've seen far worse than the habitrail loft for keeping hamsters in to be honest. With extensions on they aren't such a bad cage. I've seen a few say the savic rody is a great cage but I would say it's not bigger than the habitrail loft really and you can't extend it.
> 
> But his Mickey max XL should come on Tuesday or Wednesday with any luck. He seems to be loving his cage though and it's a lot better than what he had at pets at home which was a bridge, a food bowl and water bottle.


actually, the habitrail is worse hun, they are VERY poorly ventalated, which can lead to condesation build up, mould growth, over heating, and in some cases, suffocation, they dont have much open plan floor space, so it can be hard to add toys.
the water bottle that comes with them, is also a death trap, it is a very unnatural drinking position, and is a prime candidate for a drowning misshap, they really are nasty cages, and in my honest opinion, should not be sold

im sure he will be much happier with his new cage when it arrives, he is a little cutie, looks like a CRD to me, although he is probably a hybrid, where did you get him from?


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

So cute it hurts! Wish I could get a hamster right now, sometimes life is so unfair  Anyway ye, so adorable!!


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Cute overload - he's adorable! I bet he'll love the Mickey XL, they're great cages.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

So cute. I got my first dwarf sized hamster (chinese) the other week and I just love mini me hamsters.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> actually, the habitrail is worse hun, they are VERY poorly ventalated, which can lead to condesation build up, mould growth, over heating, and in some cases, suffocation, they dont have much open plan floor space, so it can be hard to add toys.
> the water bottle that comes with them, is also a death trap, it is a very unnatural drinking position, and is a prime candidate for a drowning misshap, they really are nasty cages, and in my honest opinion, should not be sold
> 
> im sure he will be much happier with his new cage when it arrives, he is a little cutie, looks like a CRD to me, although he is probably a hybrid, where did you get him from?


He is a cutie but what is a CRD - oh I got it - a Campbells Russian Dwarf? I got him from pets at home as I couldn't find a dwarf hamster breeder anywhere near me, they are all down south or too far away. All my hamsters have been from there though and have been fine.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Pomegranate said:


> Cute overload - he's adorable! I bet he'll love the Mickey XL, they're great cages.


Yes I ordered it from equinefelinecanine where I got the one for my chinese hamster from and they are doing 15% off everything in their shop at the minute so got a good deal and a free toy to go in the cage.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> They have a lid at the top which s full of ventillation holes so I can't really agree with that comment. I've never found that condensation has ever built up in them and I've kept dwarf hamsters in them before although not for the full life of the hamster as I find the barred cages easier to clean. I don't use the water bottle, I'm just put a small bowl of water in there for now.
> 
> He is a cutie but what is a CRD - oh I got it - a Campbells Russian Dwarf? I got him from pets at home as I couldn't find a dwarf hamster breeder anywhere near me, they are all down south or too far away. All my hamsters have been from there though and have been fine.


The loft OVO is probably the best ventilated of them, the suffocation worries are often in the smaller circular units or tubes - during nest-building, the bedding can block the holes (and there aren't that many to block in the smaller units), and well... it's not a happy ending.  The Mickey XL's a great choice though! 

Keep an eye for any health troubles; he looks like a hybrid to me too (and that'd be normal from [email protected]), and they're more prone to problems - that's why breeding them is really, _really_ not recommended. It's strange really, given that pedigree dogs are prone to more health problems generally speaking than mongrels, but with hamsters it's the other way round - keep a bit of money saved just in case, as a vet fund. Fingers crossed you won't need it.

Sorry, just read this back - not trying to scare you, promise!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh what boofle colouring!!!!!!!!!!! He is scrumptious! Honestly hamsters are blessed with the cutest faces!!! xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Pomegranate said:


> The loft OVO is probably the best ventilated of them, the suffocation worries are often in the smaller circular units or tubes - during nest-building, the bedding can block the holes (and there aren't that many to block in the smaller units), and well... it's not a happy ending.  The Mickey XL's a great choice though!
> 
> Keep an eye for any health troubles; he looks like a hybrid to me too (and that'd be normal from [email protected]), and they're more prone to problems - that's why breeding them is really, _really_ not recommended. It's strange really, given that pedigree dogs are prone to more health problems generally speaking than mongrels, but with hamsters it's the other way round - keep a bit of money saved just in case, as a vet fund. Fingers crossed you won't need it.
> 
> Sorry, just read this back - not trying to scare you, promise!


No he won't be bred from I promise - not into increasing numbers of rodents or anything else for that matter. :laugh:

It's okay I'm not scared. If he gets ill he will be taken to the vets just like my other animals are.:thumbup1:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww he's gorgeous


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pomegranate said:


> The loft OVO is probably the best ventilated of them, the suffocation worries are often in the smaller circular units or tubes - during nest-building, the bedding can block the holes (and there aren't that many to block in the smaller units), and well... it's not a happy ending.  The Mickey XL's a great choice though!
> 
> Keep an eye for any health troubles; he looks like a hybrid to me too (and that'd be normal from [email protected]), and they're more prone to problems - that's why breeding them is really, _really_ not recommended. It's strange really, given that pedigree dogs are prone to more health problems generally speaking than mongrels, but with hamsters it's the other way round - keep a bit of money saved just in case, as a vet fund. Fingers crossed you won't need it.
> 
> Sorry, just read this back - not trying to scare you, promise!


not getting into a dog debate lol, but dogs whether pedigree or mongrel are all the same species so they dont produce hybrids whatever breed/cross/mongrel are mixed together... where as the WW and the Campbells are two seperate species...which is why they tend to suffer more health problems.

so back on topic! hes sooo Adorable Jazzy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Pomegranate said:


> The loft OVO is probably the best ventilated of them, the suffocation worries are often in the smaller circular units or tubes - during nest-building, the bedding can block the holes (and there aren't that many to block in the smaller units), and well... it's not a happy ending.  The Mickey XL's a great choice though!
> 
> Keep an eye for any health troubles; he looks like a hybrid to me too (and that'd be normal from [email protected]), and they're more prone to problems - that's why breeding them is really, _really_ not recommended. It's strange really, given that pedigree dogs are prone to more health problems generally speaking than mongrels, but with hamsters it's the other way round - keep a bit of money saved just in case, as a vet fund. Fingers crossed you won't need it.
> 
> Sorry, just read this back - not trying to scare you, promise!


sorry but we will have to agree to disagree on that one, they are awful cages, as are most of the modular ones sold.

jazzy CRD = campbells russian dwarf, WW = winter whiter, rusian itself is not a true species of hamster, but is a term used to refer to CRD or WW, as he is from PAH he will be a hybrid (which is a cross between the 2 seperate species, again Pomegranate, that is why hybrids are prone to helth issues, they are 2 different species (Phodopus campbelli & Phodopus sungorus if you want to get scientific lol) not 2 different breeds, if they were different breeds it would be a cross breed not a hybrid  )

as he has CRD in him, and is from a pet store, you need to keep an eye on him for diabetes, CRD are genetically prone to it, which is another reason for going to a good breeder, as they will be breeding from diabetes free linage


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes don't worry my little 'hybrid' will get the best of attention at all times just like all my other animals do.:biggrin:
If I had bought a rescue hamster you would all be patting me on the back and saying what a good job I had done even though it still wouldn't be from the best lines.

Anyway don't want an argument - just wanted to share pics of my new hamster.

As I said before - if he needs the vet at anytime in his 2 year life then he will go to the vet so don't worry on that score.
I got my last Russian from a pet shop and he lived two years which is the normal life span of a Russian and I didn't know his breeding either. Even 'hybrids' need love too and deserve a life. As long as he isn't bred from which is something I have never done with hamsters and would never do then I don't see there is any problem.

Yes I worked the CRD out.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

He is very cute, I must say 



Jazzy said:


> Yes don't worry my little 'hybrid' will get the best of attention at all times just like all my other animals do.:biggrin:
> If I had bought a rescue hamster you would all be patting me on the back and saying what a good job I had done even though it still wouldn't be from the best lines.
> 
> Anyway don't want an argument - just wanted to share pics of my new hamster.
> ...


I don't think anyone was starting an argument 

Yes people would have congratulated you for rescuing, as he is from a petshop there is no need for congratulations other than he is a cute hamster.

People were just outlining the issues that "*can*" happen with pet shop bred animals 

Personally I don't even visit pet shops that sell animals let alone buy from them as this just opens up the door for more badly bred animals  It has taken me many emails and a lot of searching to find hammies that need a home rather than buying them but I got there in the end.

Each to their own I guess


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Yes don't worry my little 'hybrid' will get the best of attention at all times just like all my other animals do.:biggrin:
> If I had bought a rescue hamster you would all be patting me on the back and saying what a good job I had done even though it still wouldn't be from the best lines.
> 
> Anyway don't want an argument - just wanted to share pics of my new hamster.


i never said hybrids didnt need love, i am owned by 5 hybrids myself, 3 are on the WW side, 2 are on the CRD side, and i wasnt aware i had a go at you any where for buying one from a pet store? but if you want me too then i can :confused5: 
we all know its not a good idea to buy animals from pet stores, but never once did i say that here? so please do not put words into my mouth which i have not actually said, and then have a go at me for them, thats not very nice now is it? :mad5:

all i said is that being from a pet store he is probably a hybrid, end of, i never asked you why you decided to support pet stores selling animals, i never mentioned that in my opinion pet stores should not sell animals, but if you want to accuse me of saying that then i will!!!

all i mentioned about the hybrid fact, was that they are genetically prone to diabetes, i also said why hybrids are more unhealthy then cross bred dogs, as pomegranate was confused on that matter

also you do not buy rescue animals, you adopt them, or rescue them


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

I want i want i want. He is just a cherub!! I so want a little mini hammy there gorgeous. Well done on giving him a home hun


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

The pedigree/mongrel thing was just a metaphor, guys. I know WW and RCs are different species.  If I pair things up in my head, I'm more likely to remember them, even if they're opposites. (As long as I don't forget which is which...! :lol: )


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> He is very cute, I must say
> 
> I don't think anyone was starting an argument
> 
> ...


Good for you.:thumbup1:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i never said hybrids didnt need love, i am owned by 5 hybrids myself, 3 are on the WW side, 2 are on the CRD side, and i wasnt aware i had a go at you any where for buying one from a pet store? but if you want me too then i can :confused5:
> we all know its not a good idea to buy animals from pet stores, but never once did i say that here? so please do not put words into my mouth which i have not actually said, and then have a go at me for them, thats not very nice now is it? :mad5:
> 
> all i said is that being from a pet store he is probably a hybrid, end of, i never asked you why you decided to support pet stores selling animals, i never mentioned that in my opinion pet stores should not sell animals, but if you want to accuse me of saying that then i will!!!
> ...


Well I never saw a rescue animal for free.

Please don't talk to me like a peace of crap. If you don't like the way I do things then keep away from my threads - simples.:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Well I never saw a rescue animal for free.
> 
> Please don't talk to me like a peace of crap. If you don't like the way I do things then keep away from my threads - simples.:biggrin:


i didnt talk to you like a peice of crap, until you did so to me, so get off your high horse love.

and i never said a rescue animal was free, so please again, stop putting words into my mouth.

a rescue animal is only ever free if you directly rescue it, or if you are on good terms with a rescue and they ASK you to take them on

having said that, around 90% of my animals have come to me "free" out of the 22 rabbits i have i have only handed money over for 3, out of my 2 hogs i have only handed money over for 1, all 13 hamsters, i have not handed anything over for, neither have i for the 5 gerbils, you see the pattern?

this topic was not about rescue V. pet shop until you made it that way, stop seeing hiden snipes in everything that is said.

child

and with that i shall walk away from this topic, and do not expect any advice from me in the future, because you will not get it


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> Well I never saw a rescue animal for free.
> 
> Please don't talk to me like a peace of crap. If you don't like the way I do things then keep away from my threads - simples.:biggrin:


No one is talking to you like a piece of c**p :001_huh:

The only person that seems to have an "issue" with the hamster coming from a pet shop is you


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> No one is talking to you like a piece of c**p :001_huh:
> 
> The only person that seems to have an "issue" with the hamster coming from a pet shop is you


Okay - I post a few pics of my new hamster. Right away I get people telling me that it is an 'hybrid' like it's some kind of freak hamster. If I had *asked* what type of hamster this was then that is okay but I didn't. I was also asked were it came from and right away when I posted the reply I knew what the answer was going to be. 

I posted pics - you either like them or you don't but I don't want the bloody Spanish inquisition thanks.

When I ask for advice (which I didn't by the way) then by all means give it to me but when I don't then please keep your thoughts and advice to yourself. Thanks.:thumbup1: It's always the same people that have to have a go isn't it.

Anyway you two are on my ignore list now so if I don't respond you will know why.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> Okay - I post a few pics of my new hamster. Right away I get people telling me that it is an 'hybrid' like it's some kind of freak hamster. If I had *asked* what type of hamster this was then that is okay but I didn't. I was also asked were it came from and right away when I posted the reply I knew what the answer was going to be.
> 
> I posted pics - you either like them or you don't but I don't want the bloody Spanish inquisition thanks.
> 
> ...


WOW throwing your toys out of your pram much?
Not one person has slated you for getting him from a pet shop (I suggest you re-read all the posts)
Not one person has stated that your hamster is a "hybrid freak" as you so eloquently put 

Love the way you have now deleted the pics :thumbup1:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closed due to personal arguments and insulting comments.


----------

